# 500 GB External USB Drive without AC Adaptor



## hedonist123 (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

I wish to buy a 500 GB External USB Drive.

However, when I enquired about it, I see that all models come with an  AC Adaptor.

Are there models that come without an AC adaptor in the 500 GB memory category?

Thanks,

Sharath


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

hedonist123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish to buy a 500 GB External USB Drive.
> 
> ...


1. You have posted your question in the wrong section. Kindly ensure that you *READ WHAT EACH SECTION IS FOR* before posting.

2. By USB Drive you mean Hard Disc ?

well, all models come with AC adaptor if they are large Desktop HDDs. If you don't want that, then go for Laptop HDDs. But laptop HDDs are generally not available in 500GB, so you need to buy a case(Rs. 200) + a Laptop HDD of 500GB and insert the disc into the case.


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2008)

*www.theitdepot.com/all_product-category-USB-Harddives-(external)-cat-25.htm

If you want HDD without AC adaptor, go for portable hard drive.


----------



## prasad_den (May 25, 2008)

*Re: thanks for sharing!*



need2Blove said:


> thanks for sharing dude!______________________________Someone who convinces you that there really is an unlocked door just waiting for you to wow gold open it.


^^ Do not spam...!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 25, 2008)

WT_?


----------

